# Characteristics & dom functions - which do you relate to?



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

According to all of this...

8, 6, 2, 4, 7, 3, 1, 5


_Fe > Ni > Se > Ti > Si > Fi > Ne > Te_

Or maybe reverse the Se with the Ti...


Makes sense.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

I related to Fi, Ti, Te and Si. 

Funny, considering my type.


----------

